# 1967 Front fenders



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I'm getting ready to purchase left and right (1967) front fenders. I'd like to find a couple of nice used fenders but ones in the Northeast are getting hard to find for a reasonable price. That leads me to my question, what brand fender is better than the others and provides a better fitment? I'm interested in the way the body curves to follow the downward curve of the door. Some talk of the lack of a good fitment around the headlight bezels. I think that might be because of using aftermarket bezels. Have they fixed the tooling to reflect that yet? I know one side didn't fit well while the other fit OK.
Another question is, are all aftermarket fender made out of the same gauge metal?

Thanks, Dave


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

spend the money on originals

nothin fits a 67 like original 67 only fenders 

66's are different and Im sure you know that already

shipping a fender is only 250.00 thru fastenal on a skid ....


----------



## JimmyF (May 13, 2007)

*67 fender*

I put a repro' passenger's side fender on my '67 last month... didn't fit worth a damn, body guy said it was a terror to get it to work just about all over. Metal gauge definitely thinner than factory. It's on but it's enough to make me wish I'd held out to find a good original. Got it from OPGI here in Cal; can't recall who made it but maybe there's more than one company stamping them out and you'll have more success with one from Ames or similar. Can only say avoid the one OPGI is selling. Their front bumper is also sporting a very crappy chrome job, had to have it re-done..Good luck with yours.


----------

